
Millennials are not f*cked - floown
https://medium.com/@Floown/millennials-the-natural-fit-for-automation-deb07d19fe15#.8n30z6dyu
======
ppyil
I don't think this really addresses the issues that automation raises. This
article talks about how millennials have adopted technology with open arms but
the biggest issue of the lack of jobs available isn't addressed.

Of course people will be quick to adopt the technology and of course
millennials are best placed to take advantage of this but a millennial who
lacks sufficient skills will suffer because of increased automation and this
article just avoids the issue.

